# cpu-auslastung kernel?

## Treborius

hi,

gibt es eine möglichkeit herauszubekommen, wieviel cpu-zeit der kernel sich nimmt?

weil bei top kommt man ja allein mit allen prozessen auf 100%, aber

der kernel muss ja auch cpu-zeit brauchen ...

die frage stiess mir auf, weil ich wissen möchte was iptables bei mir so an cpu-zeit braucht,

dafür kenne ich irgendwie keine möglichkeit

danke für tipps

Treb

----------

## Dorsai!

Ist es nicht genau das was der sy Prozentwert in top anzeigt?

Außerdem taucht der Kernel irgendwie schon in top auf. Die Prozesse die mit k beginnen sind (abgeshen von KDE Anwendungen ;-P) meistens Kernel Threads.

----------

## firefly

 *Dorsai! wrote:*   

> Ist es nicht genau das was der sy Prozentwert in top anzeigt?
> 
> Außerdem taucht der Kernel irgendwie schon in top auf. Die Prozesse die mit k beginnen sind (abgeshen von KDE Anwendungen ;-P) meistens Kernel Threads.

 

und afaik sind die namen dieser processe auch mit "[]" umschlossen.

----------

## Falmer

Installiere mal atop und schau Dir die Ausgaben an.

----------

